#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  De carnavals knaller van 2006?

## deloitte

hallo,

mijn vraag aan jullie, wat word het ultime carnagals nummer(s( van dit jaar. ik denk
gebroeders co - trampoline
jannes - een beetje meer
soca gang - come sing along
arie ribbers - polonaise hollandaise
john meijer - achter op de slee
het heel aardig gaan doen dit jaar.
laat julie meningen maar horen.

gr bram

----------


## Drive inn tnt

en  Atje dan?

----------


## daantje

favo lijst van mij

frans bauer - lekker ding
jannes - een beetje meer
gebroeders ko - trampoline
gebroeders ko - een broodje frikandel
gebroeders ko - wat zit je haar leuk
rené schuurmans - zomaar verliefd
rené schuurmans - ga jij maar weg
Alex - de liefde
Alex - meissie meissie
jannes - ik kan met jou de hele wereld aan
en uiteraard atjeh - met boom boom tuut tuut ofzo  :Big Grin:  
laterzz

----------


## DJ_matthias

zanger bob mss? :Big Grin: 
de muzikale relevatie van 2005

greetzzzz

----------


## R. den Ridder

jongensjongensjongens...men kijkt echt niet verder dan wat Berk-music uitbrengt en minimaal een beat heeft van 140 of wordt gezongen door iemand afkomstig van een woonwagenkamp he...stelletje DJ's!

persoonlijk ga ik voor "Een hele fijne vogelgriep-Youp van het hek" "Laura Lynn-Je hebt me duizend maal bedrogen" en "We worden bedreigd door de moslims-vliegende panters" al vrees ik dat dit plaatje natuurlijk helemaal uit zijn verband gerukt wordt door mensen die in de jaren '70 den Uyl is in de olie geweldig vonden maar nu sarcasme niet meer snappen..en zatte boeren dan...En persoonlijk ben ik Pro Pater moeskroen in het cafe!

----------


## MarkRombouts

Adje -> Boem is Ho, Tuut Tuut gaat het hopelijk helemaal worden.

(is goed voor de handel)

----------


## mverdult

john meijer - jij bent precies wat ik niet wil
frank verkooyen - als je maar altijd van mij bent
rene schuurmans - zomaar verliefd
rob van daal - natalie
hans kaay - d'r uit is d'r uit
wc experience - mag ik hier rooke
jan smit - eens per jaar
jannes - een beetje meer
rene riva - c'est la vie

dit zijn een beetje de platen die ze bij mij het meeste aanvragen op het moment.........

----------


## daantje

> jongensjongensjongens...men kijkt echt niet verder dan wat Berk-music uitbrengt en minimaal een beat heeft van 140 of wordt gezongen door iemand afkomstig van een woonwagenkamp he...stelletje DJ's!
> 
> persoonlijk ga ik voor "Een hele fijne vogelgriep-Youp van het hek" "Laura Lynn-Je hebt me duizend maal bedrogen" en "We worden bedreigd door de moslims-vliegende panters" al vrees ik dat dit plaatje natuurlijk helemaal uit zijn verband gerukt wordt door mensen die in de jaren '70 den Uyl is in de olie geweldig vonden maar nu sarcasme niet meer snappen..en zatte boeren dan...En persoonlijk ben ik Pro Pater moeskroen in het cafe!



ff een reactie op R. den ridder. dit is een deel uit de aanvragenlijst van afgelopen zaterdag die ik op mijn pc heb staan. ik ben geen DJ en wil er ook niet mee vergelijken worden :-) ik heb in mijn hele leven nog maar 1 keer een DJmixer aan geraakt.
laterz

----------


## Companion

Dat er toevallig veel artiesten bij staan die hun CD's door Berk Music laten produceren/distribueren e.d. is natuurlijk wel het gevolg van de enorme hoeveelheid promotie zij maken voor de artiesten. Kijk maar eens op de website http://www.berk-music.nl of kijk bij http://www.dj-collectief.nl waar de aktiefolder is te lezen van Berk voor de leden van het DJ-collectief.

Overigens doet HJDM ook wel veel aan promotie, maar is een wat kleinere maatschappij. Evenzo is hier multidisk te noemen.

Het zou wenselijk zijn dat alle maatschappijen zich zo zouden uiten als Berk, HJDM en Multidisk.

Maar als er andere artiesten zijn... laten zij zich melden... misschien worden het nog hitjes... Er zijn genoeg (A en B) artiesten in Nederland die een leuke CD maken die voor de carnaval (en ook op andere feestelijke momenten) te gebruiken zijn.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Persoonlijk vind ik dat een DJ zijn eigen stijl maakt ipv zich te laten leiden door wat een aantal majors uitbrengen, maar gelukkig ben ik geen DJ..die zaken als dj-collectief vind ik de vermicrosofterisering van de dj-sector...iedereen werkt er mee, maar of het beter is? maar goed; back on topic

----------


## ralph

Waarde naamgenoot, je bent slecht geinformeerd daar waar het de activiteiten van dj-collectief betreft.

DJ collectief probeert juist zoveel mogelijk platenmaatschappijen zover te krijgen dat ze nieuwe releases aanbieden zodat deze snel bij de dj's terecht komen.

In het apres-ski wereldje is berk een belangrijke speler, in de carnavalswereld is het maar een ukkie.

De leukste carnavalshits van 2005 ( ik noem: "schat, waar zijn de koffiepads") zijn toch weer van een plaatselijke vereniging en beperkt in omloop gebracht.

De beste hits scoor je niet via de platenzaken boven de rivieren, zal je toch echt naar het zuiden moeten gaan om de inkopen te doen.

Voor de mensen die niet naar het zuiden willen afzakken, maar toch carnaval een beetje willen meemaken: sta van zaterdag t/m dinsdag met www.discoshow.nl in zaal decibel te Harmelen.

----------


## R. den Ridder

waarde naamgenoot..je hebt deels gelijk hoor, maar middels zulke constructies rem je jezelf af vind ik..maar allez, misschien heb ik als lichtpik makkelijk praten..wij hebben zulke dingen niet eens :-), een sporadisch beursje na dan...

qua carnaval vind ik dat je idd beter de plaatselijke verenigingen in de gaten kunt houden dan de platenmaatschappijen...Banana tropicana van dubbel S zonder T bijvoorbeel zul je nergens horen als je je tot de gangbare kanalen betreft, maar wel als je luistert naar zenders als Valencia etc...en die plaat is zelfs al bij NAC in het stadion gedraaid voor aftrap..

----------


## TPL

Nummers voor 2006 in willekeurige volgorde

Carnaval 

Bad Brothers - In de hemel 
De worteltjes van oranje - Klein konijntje heeft een wortel in zijn hol 
Piet en de golfballen - we doen de polonaise achteruit 
Adje en Theo - Boem is ho ( tuut tuut) 
Ronald - Als tante klaar komt 
Rob van daal - Natalie 
Rogier en co - Schatje mag ik je foto 
Rene schuurmans - zomaar verliefd (ook best wel apreski) 
Feestpolitie - strippenkaart ( dit wordt zeker 1 van de toppers dit jaar!) 
ivo en de koffiepads - koffiepads 
denans - in ons cafetje 
Het feestteam - liefde voor muziek 
santa rossa - viva hollandia 
De vliegende panters - we worden bedreigd door de moslims 
arrie ribbens - ritsen ritsen 
havenzangers - neem er nog 1 
Peter smulders & fiesta servessa - komt de fanfare weer voorbij 
niek & danny - dikke mik 
Patty brard & ome henk - ik wil knallen 
gebroeders ko - wat zit je haar leuk 
gebroeders ko - broodje friekandel 
one two trio - snelle jelle (matig hoor) 
one two trio - biertje 
duo xxl - hannelore 
youp van 't hek - een hele fijne vogelgriep  (tja carnaval?)
Bad Brothers - ik leef niet meer voor jou (leuke cover)
Henkie - lief klein konijntje (van de fiets en de spaken enz)
wc experience - ik kaik naor ut weer van Henkie (omroep Brabants henk)
De alpenzusjes - daar zij we weer
marco kanters - Je mag wel jagen [maar schieten mag je niet]
Johan vlemmix - vogelgriep (vogeltjesdans versie zoveel) 

Apreski 

Feest dj maarten - pret op mun luchtbed 
Danny nicolay - weet je nog wel (die avond in de regen) 
Dennis Jones - ma belle amie 
Hero - Toen ik je zag 
starkoo - mag ik naar je kijken (dit wordt ook 1 van de toppers) 
Rene schuurmans - zomaar verliefd 
John meijer - achter op de slee 
Het beukt hier tegenwoordig - watskejump (jump) 
avenue partysquad dj's - cotton eyed joe (jump) 
het feestteam - liefde voor muziek 
santa rossa - viva hollandia srv manner RMX 
Dj goldfinger - circus renz 
gebroeders ko - wat zit je haar leuk 
gebroeders ko - broodje friekandel 
de heinoos - viva chaotica 
Dj maurice - brabantse nachten zijn lang 
The happy hour crew - vliegend hert 

NL talig 

Hans Versnel & piratenteam - Daar feesten we allemaal 
Frans Bauer - Weet dat het zonnetje schijnt 
Bob - laat het sneeuwen 

Zo dat was het voor nu even, 

en de discussie over Berk music, Berk is zo'n beetje de eenige die nog wat doet in feestmuziek. Helaas zie ik tog de trend dat echte carnavals muziek (de echte hoempapa's) langzaam aan weg kwijnt. Gelukkig wordt er op lokaal niveau nog veel van de oude soort gemaakt. De cd knotskraker 06 (brabant) is zo'n cd. Maar de tijd dat Andere van Duin elk jaar een dikke carnavals hit scoorde en er de daverende 13 carnaval LP's werden uitgebracht (landelijk) is voorbij. Ook hoor je haast niks meer op de radio.

----------


## Jugfire

Vandaag een leuk nummer dat denk ik ook wel een goede is voor komende karnaval

Dj-Crew - Brabant

Cover van het nummer Brabant dat guus meeuwis heeft uitgebracht.
Is denk ik wel een goed nummer voor de komende karnaval

----------


## shure-fan

ik merk dat de zware jongens hier nog niet eens genoemd zijn terwijl daar ook een nieuw nummer van uitgekomen is.

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.dedikkies.nl

super party...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Jot...limburgse Hoempa gecombineerd met ouderwetsch dialect vanuit een andere windrichting..erg stoer al twijfel ik of het in west-brabant aan zal slaan...

Die koffieboontjes zijn trouwens ook erg goed, net als homo, bi of hetero van de vliegende panters..kunt wel merken dat die brabantse genen hebben :-) 

Verder idd John meijer met "jij bent precies.." die je al weer een tijdje hoort.

----------


## Controller

Ook weer een leuk singeltje binnen.

HI 5 - Met z'n allen op een lijn.

ja van de reclame  :Big Grin:

----------


## Prins

> HI 5 - Met z'n allen op een lijn



Zeker een leuk fout plaatje met hoog meezinggehalte, bekend van de TV-reclame. Kan nog wel eens een carnavalshitje worden. Single is *gratis* bij diverse telefoonzaken af te halen. Staan 3 nummers op, nummer 2 is vooral geinig, de Tanz-versie.

----------


## MC Party

Johan - Ik draai me om.. (pom pom)

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Kreta Boyz - Tjoeke Tjakke  :Big Grin:

----------


## discomidway

Ik denk dat de CV hit Starkoo - mag ik naar je kijken word
die is zoooooo vet!!!

----------


## DjFlo

Jaja ik heb er nu ook 1:

Walter Vermeer -  houdoe en bedankt
goeie meezinger :Wink: 

groeten

floris

----------


## TPL

Walter vermeer met houdoe en bedankt is volgens mij al 3 jaar oud zoniet nog ouder, Tjoeke Tjakke van de kreta boys was vorrig jaar al uit maar is geen grote hit geworden. 

Nee de feestpolitie-strippenkaart en strakoo- mag ik naar je kijken en als mee laller dit jaar Ik leef niet meer voor jou van de Bad-brothers en als he dansje plaatje komt de vogelgriep van johan vlemix denk ik in goede aanmerking (aangezien ik daar ook al een paar zalen goed op los heb zien gaan).

Maar er kan altijd nog een grote verassing komen. 

Ook nog leuk om te weten (aangezien we tog op een licht en geluids forum zitten) is dat de Dj's van de DJ crew werkzaam zijn bij stagelight.(zoizo een paar dacht).

----------


## amigo

boem is ho, tuut tuut

http://www.karnavalkanaal.be/    24/24 uur karnavalsmuziek

----------


## jaspertje

de knalpotten - taximutsen 

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Outline

En kent iemand nog gouwe ouwe? Doen het ook altijd wel leuk...

----------


## R. den Ridder

ik zeg; Banana Tropicana verdient nog wat aandacht...is van Dubbel S zonder T. verder zijn de meeste nieuwe al gouwe ouwe, eindelijk is het carnavalsrepetoire het weer aan het winnen van de apresski.

----------


## TPL

> En kent iemand nog gouwe ouwe? Doen het ook altijd wel leuk...



o.a

Cris debuut - houd um vast caterina
Wim kersten & de viltjes - bloemetjes gordrijn
pupke blauw - onze ouwe sint jan
van alles we & cv de loeiers - al die hendjes de lucht in
Toon hermans - Mien waar is mijn feestneus
deurzakkers - zak es lekker door
Wim kersten - Bij ons staat op de keuken deur (dit jaar een rmx van uitgekomen)
vader Abraham - Geef mij de liefde en de gein 
Vader Abrhama - vader abraham had 7 zonen 
adele bloemendaal - wat heb je gedaan daan 
Ria valk - de liefde van de man gaat door de maag
De stipkes - unne spijker in munne kop
Arie ribbens - Brabantse nachten zijn lang 
Arie ribbens - als ze me missen
Andre van duin - er staat een paard in de gang
Andre van duin - grote bloemkolen
de havenzangers - s'nachts na 2e
guus meeuws en vagant - het donderd en het bliksemt 
hydra - als het gras 2 kontjes hoog is
Wim kersten - woensdag morgen krijg je rooie rozen

en nog veeel meer (als je er meer wilt weten stuur me dan maar even een pm)

----------


## Radar

In mijn ogen mis ik de nr1 carnavals kraker:
Pap & Pudding met "Moord in Herpen".
En vergeet De Vliegende Panters natuurlijk niet met "We worden bedreigt door de moslims"

----------


## Bats

Hier in Helvoirt waren de nieuwe hitjes dit jaar:

Alex - de Liefde
Pap en Pudding - Moord in Herpen

en de klapper was toch eigenlijk Schatje mag ik je foto - Rogier

misschien ookwel doordat rogier en zn cameraploeg eventjes binnen stapten zondagavond 01.30uur...

----------


## pilot

waar ik stond te draaien wilden ze dat nummer ook telkens horen van pap en pudding ,ik draaide het wel maar vond het echt wel een vreselijk nummer
ik draaide liever de woonboot van stef ekkel

----------


## MusicSupport

Ik denk toch:

Schatje mag ik je foto
Een broodje frikadel
Bier en tieten  :Big Grin:  
Gelukkig maar 1 dag meegemaakt maar dat was genoeg hersenspoeling voor een week! Maar het was wel leutig!

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Dan nu de vraag: Hoe moeilijk is het om een carnavalshit te maken?

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Pap en Pudding - Moord in Herpen



Pap en Pudding... Ik had er nog nooit van gehoord, maar zaterdag en zondag zat ik in een feesttent in Herpen waar zaterdag`s een optreden was van Pap en Pudding... Ongelofelijk, de hele tent ging uit hun dak! Nee, geef mij toch maar een limburgse carnaval (alhoewel ik bang ben dat we volgend jaar weer in Herpen en Heesch staan..... )

----------


## TPL

> Dan nu de vraag: Hoe moeilijk is het om een carnavalshit te maken?



Niet zo heel moeilijk, neem een simpel refrein dat iedereen kan onthouden. Neem een leuke pakkende melodie (electronische of een band/kapel) en wat simpele coupletten, stop het zaakje samen en voila je hebt een carnavals/apreski plaatje gebrouwen. 

welke je trouwens ook nog wel hoorde was: The pineapples ft dj bessie - pik in mun hol.

----------


## siebrand

kent iemand zoon liedje van: ik wil jou, jij wil mij

----------

